# Greenbrier Raceway's THUNDERJET CHALLENGE



## slotcar64 (Jan 27, 2009)

Greenbrier Raceway's 18th Annual THUNDERJET CHALLENGE is set for April 10, 2010.

For details, click here: http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/tjc_1.html


----------

